# Is 2000 per month salary enough to live in Leicester Hinckley?



## jpm (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi to All!

I'm just new in this forum and I found that the information/suggestions on the forums are very useful especially to me.

I had a job offer in Leicester Hinckley with a salary of 2000 GBP per month,
I just want to know if the said salary is enough for me to live there and how much I can save money to provide it to my family back in my country? ( I'm a simple man with a simple needs, just a decent home is fine with me )

I am a family man with 2 kids and I'm planning not to bring them along with me because I understand that the cost of living there is very expensive.

Please help me to have an estimate into how much I can spend and how much I can save with the said salary.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

jpm said:


> Hi to All!
> 
> I'm just new in this forum and I found that the information/suggestions on the forums are very useful especially to me.
> 
> ...


Hi JPM and welcome to the forum. When you say 2000 pounds is this before or after tax and national insurance? If it is before, then it makes a big difference. If you pay your taxes to the UK, you will expect to lose around 25% in taxes to our lovely Mr. Brown & Co. 

Leicester is a far cheaper city than London and for one person the salary should be ok. Not too sure how much you will be able to save though, as you already know about the high cost of living.

Have a look at Rightmove - UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent for property rentals. Don't forget the dreaded council tax that every property has to pay. I tried to check the council tax for you, but I couldn't open the document.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
And welcome !
You will probably find that half of that will cover rent & utilities, the rest will cover food and travelling expenses(fuel or fares).
I don't know the area you are moving to, but that is roughly the way that amount of earnings works out where I live, if you are very thrift you may find £200 spare at the end of each month.
Like i say it depends on so many things it's very hard for anyone else to work
out.
Good Luck !


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi,
> And welcome !
> You will probably find that half of that will cover rent & utilities, the rest will cover food and travelling expenses(fuel or fares).
> I don't know the area you are moving to, but that is roughly the way that amount of earnings works out where I live, if you are very thrift you may find £200 spare at the end of each month.
> ...


Ha ha ha - 8000 miles away and beat you by one minute - anyway hi from sunny Mar del Plata

Michelle


----------



## jpm (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks so much for your respose. I really appreciate it!!!!!

I think I will not take the job not even if the company will provide me a monthly allowance for my accomodation, food, etc. 

Anyway thanks again friends!

Godspeed!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

jpm said:


> Thanks so much for your respose. I really appreciate it!!!!!
> 
> I think I will not take the job not even if the company will provide me a monthly allowance for my accomodation, food, etc.
> 
> ...


Can I ask what made you change your mind so quickly?

Michelle


----------



## jpm (Jul 25, 2008)

MichelleAlison said:


> Can I ask what made you change your mind so quickly?
> 
> Michelle


Hi Michelle!

To answer your question why did I changed my mind so quickly is that because I have my family left in my country. I am willing to sacrifice to work abroad if I will be paid just enough to provide my family's basic needs.

Anyway I'm not closing my doors for opporunity there in UK, the employer and I have not yet closed the deal with regards to the basic salary and benefits.

Maybe in my final interview I will ask them if they are willing to give me an extra allowance for my rent, utilities, food, etc. Hope that they will provide it so the 2000 pounds minus the tax w/c is 25% so its a total of 1500 pounds net pay is my take home pay for my family.

Thanks you!


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

*Lol !*



MichelleAlison said:


> Ha ha ha - 8000 miles away and beat you by one minute - anyway hi from sunny Mar del Plata
> 
> Michelle


Hi Michelle,
You were pretty quick...lol !

JPM, Good Luck with whatever you decide....the UK is not a cheap place to live, & it seems to get harder by the day with rising costs of all our essentials.
Nance


----------



## rajatsingh78 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello Friends,

I am Rajat from India and recently got a job offer to work in Harrow,

The company is offering me 2000 gbp per month (post tax) + health insurance, will this be enough to sustain myself.

My wife would join me after 4-5 months and I have no kids.

Some lifestyle things which I can share to help you guys : non-smoker, occasional drinker, non-vegetarian


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rajatsingh78 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am Rajat from India and recently got a job offer to work in Harrow,
> 
> ...



It depends on your living standards, renting a property and buying a car would be the biggest expendeture, but for the two of you it should be just about enough for a reasonable life style
Jo xxx


----------



## rajatsingh78 (Nov 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> It depends on your living standards, renting a property and buying a car would be the biggest expendeture, but for the two of you it should be just about enough for a reasonable life style
> Jo xxx


Thanks jojo for the reply, I won't be buying a car for atleast 6 months to 1 year, infact when I was in UK in 2006 for 3 months I never felt a need of a car, UKs transport system itself is very efficient, and since I would be working and living in Harrow I don't think that would attract a lot of transport costs, the only transport costs would be on week-ends and occassional travels to my friends in Aldershot


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello, 
Im currently in the process of leaving the UK and partly because of the amount of 'stealth' taxes. I have a very good salary but find that the amount of tax and the lack of an inheritance makes life hard in the UK. I know there are good points but personally I feel that the party is over in the UK and the lights are on with people beginning to sweep the floor. 
Housing is still rubbish despite the crash.


----------

